# Tau Battlesuit Bases



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Regular Tau Battlesuits are comparable in size to a Marine Dreadnought (maybe a bit smaller) but are shipped with 40mm bases. To be quite honest these are far too small for the models which in turn limits the range of poses on an already fairly static model (pose wise).

Interestingly, the majority of FW Battlesuits ship with 60mm bases which suit the models far better. I have used 60mm bases on a number of regular plastic Battlesuits which allow you to spread the legs and make the models look at least a little less boring.


Comparison of 60mm vs 40mm bases










Aside from the obvious disadvantages of moving through small gaps and allowing more enemy troops to get in physical base contact for close combat does anyone see any problems with using 60mm bases for all Tau Battlesuits?

I have a load of unbuilt suits...just wondering whether to mount them all on 60mm bases.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

There's a big problem if people are going to be idiots at tournaments other then that the larger base looks much cooler. However i must say......the one in the middle looks like he is doing a 60's Dance.........


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

I like the look of them a lot more on the 60 mm but sadly GW likes them all scrunched up. I guess hardcore people saying you must use the base it comes with is the biggest obstical to get around but other than that I wouldn't see a problem as it gives no benifits other than modeling.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The standard XV8 sits right on the boarder between needing a 40mm base and a 60mm base. 40mm seems a little bit small and 60mm is a little too big. FW battlesuits use a larger base, because they appear larger than the regular suits and are much more posable.

With some clever basing, you should never need to use a 60mm base anyway. Piece's of debris can be used to give smaller bases a larger area than they usually have.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I will have to play around with the various poses I guess...see what best fits the suits. I hate the plastic XV8's, they are so static...if and when the next Tau codex is released it would be nice to see GW produce a new line of XV8's in much the same way as the FW variants that allow for different arm and leg poses. They did it with IG Sentinals so no reason to assume they can't do it with Battlesuits.

I think my XV9's will need to stay on 60mm bases...they are a bigger size Battlesuit. I also have R'myr, a XV81 and XV89 on 60mm bases - these serve as my HQ and bodyguard.

All my XV8's are actually FW XV84's without the sensor spine - 9 of them waiting to be built but as that represents £200 I don't want to fuck them up squashing them onto undersize bases. Gonna have to give this some serious consideration


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i would go with what you fancy, unless you play competitively it shouldnt matter, the advantage would be to your opponent anyway so they would be stupid to argue, 
God i hate those models , do you pin the ankles? my brother runs a wire through the base through the foot into the ankle for support, he got sick of trying to glue them back together,the xv88 are the worst because of all the metal.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

For visually pleasing purposes, go with the 60mm bases. They look so scrunched up on the 40mm :/ Ulitmately the decision is yours. They just look so much more comfortable on the 60mm!


----------

